# Ghent? Ghent!



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Urban friends. 

I live in Eeklo, a small city in Northern Belgium. It's a good place to live, surrounded by green open space and with everything we need on walking and cycling distance. But it's not a very big, important, touristic or architectural interesting city.

Fortunately the city lies somewhere in between and close to two of Flanders' most beautiful cities. The best known is medieval Bruges, only 30 km/18mi to the North East, with regular and frequent bus services, both fast and slow. 

Ghent is 19km/12mi to the South West and is the capital of our East Flanders province. It's twice as big as Bruges and has a beautiful, cozy medieval city center, stylish 19th century neighborhoods and even some rather gritty areas.

It's a great place to live and visit. A quite liberal, progressive, young, multicultural, popular, proud and lively city and the best kept Belgian city according to many. And residents like to keep it that way.

It's got a rich cultural life, numerous stunning monuments, a really huge student population, an important sea port, interesting museums. And it has got more bars, shops, clubs, concert halls, coffeehouses, theaters, movie screens and restaurants than you can handle in one visit.

And above that, the old center is car free and cycling is really booming. The increase is so big that bicycle parking has become an important issue last years, despite the many recently built cycle parkings.

Feel free to visit this wonderful urban paradise. But not all at once.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Anyway, we of course visit this jewel quite often, but I seldom take my camera with me. But I did about a year ago, just to test my new camera. Here's a selection of those pictures. 


From my city Ghent is easy accessible by car, bicycle, tram or bus,but I prefer the local train 58 which stops at the major Ghent railway stations. The commuter train brings us to 
Gent-Dampoort -just East of the center in about 25 minutes, 10 minutes later the train stops at Ghent-Sint-Pieters, the busiest Flemish railway station.

But we get out at Ghent-Dampoort:





Dampoort bicycle parking:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

To be continued! :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause: Great stuff.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh yes, the local Ghent football team KAA Gent playes a UEFA Europa League game against Tottenham Hotspur FC, tonight at Wembley! :cheer:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Ghent, Ben :cheers:


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice pictures. Last november i visited Ghent for 2 days, it's a very nice and liveable city.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

very beautiful and charming city indeed. nice shots Ben! :applause:


----------



## RegioManio (Jun 21, 2010)

Beautiful city and great pics!

I used to go to Brussels very frequently for job reasons. They were very quick trips. But, I remember that one of those times I almost visited your city during a Saturday after a week in Brussels but I was very tired and I missed it! I regret I didn't go.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hopefully you can visit Ghent a next time, it's really worth the detour. 

Thank you all for the likes and friendly comments! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great pics, Ben! more,please! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Ghent look very attractive, with good atmosphere 

Nice thread, I'm pleased to see more :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice city, I'd like to visit it someday...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

An interesting little tour......


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Ghent, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for the nice comments and the likes! 



openlyJane said:


> An interesting little tour......


Well, this is only just the start. So far we only reaches the edge of the beautiful historic center. So keep visiting this thread, more is yet to come!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Ghent is a very beautiful city. Thank you for sharing your great photos, Ben.


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Jun 13, 2009)

Looking forward to the rest of this thread!



Benonie said:


> Oh yes, the local Ghent football team KAA Gent playes a UEFA Europa League game against Tottenham Hotspur FC, tonight at Wembley! :cheer:


And the Spurs came marching *out *:cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Although the Spurs played better and made an own goal, congrats anyway Buffalo's! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ghent, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Great that you finally made a new thread about the wonderful Ghent Looks like you were enjoying your new camera, which makes very good pictures by the way.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Benonie said:


> But it's not a very big, important, touristic or architectural interesting city.


Not quite sure I agree with all of that Ben. It looks good to me.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

paul62 said:


> Not quite sure I agree with all of that Ben. It looks good to me.


That's because I was writing about my own city, Eeklo, 12 miles North West of Ghent. Ghent of course is an important, touristic, cultural, economic and architectural interesting city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> Great that you finally made a new thread about the wonderful Ghent


Finally, indeed. But it's so close and I seldom have my camera with me in Ghent, so I never posted pictures of this beautiful city here.


Hardcore Terrorist said:


> Looks like you were enjoying your new camera, which makes very good pictures by the way.


Sometimes it does, indeed. But sometimes the camera seems to have problems with light and colors... :dunno:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great, very nice updates! Look very beautiful city kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you have more information about the statue with the gas-mask? I kind of like it.


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Jun 13, 2009)

It's called the 'purification-angel', built on the wall of the Augustinian Abbey. 
I think it is supposed to be a complaint against air/environmental pollution.

edit: apparently the artist is Tom Frantzen, who also made a lot of fun street statues in Brussels: http://www.tomfrantzen.be/en/somen.htm

From the artist's website:


> The Angel of Purification
> (1984 and full size in 2000,Augustinian Abbey of Gent)
> 
> To begin with, this sculpture was conceived as the new St Michel (Patron Saint of Brussels).
> ...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful city indeed with relax environment and the bikers are not required to wear helmet.


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Jun 13, 2009)

capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful city indeed with relax environment and the bikers are not required to wear helmet.


In my opinion, governments that oblige bikers to wear helmets are covering up their own incapability to provide for a safe traffic situation. It tackles the symptoms, not the disease, and also limits the number of people willing to use a bike. 
I know I would more often take my car, if riding a bike automatically means wearing a helmet (on my racebike I do wear a helmet, on my city bike never). 

Here in Ghent it is quite safe to ride your bike indeed (strict 30km/h speed limit in the city), but as you can see, there's a lot of cobblestones and tramways, so not perfect either.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Indeed!









Rabot:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The two still remaining residential 'Rabot towers'. A third one has been torn down recently. The other 2 will follow in the next years.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Love those canals.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I always love the very distinctive look of those black, conical church roofs. Is there a particular name for that style of church?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I suppose just _'cone roof'_ or in Flemish/Dutch: _'kegeldak'_.


paul62 said:


> Love those canals.


There are quite a lot of them in Ghent. In the city center they are the new _places to be_. But we'll get there later. We're at a really nice and quiet historic neighborhood: Prinsenhof. Once the residence of the Counts of Flanders, nowadays a peaceful residential quarter.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ghent, Ben


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful city and photos, Ben.


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice photos, but pity about those tower blocks, Ghent's Droixhe only in a better location, I remember liking the contrast when I was in Ghent


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

What is Bond Moyson? Nice building and great pics...:cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It's the socialist health insurance company. 


Hardcore Terrorist said:


> Nice photos, but pity about those tower blocks, Ghent's Droixhe only in a better location, I remember liking the contrast when I was in Ghent


I always liked the contrast so I agree. But most people don't.... And the flats really where decrepit and way too small. The replacement will be low rises, unfortunately.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

lovely city! I bet there are lots of interesting things to see and do in that place.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Indeed. You can't tell from the pictures of this quite neighborhoods at the edge of the historic center, but Ghent is very lively and a cultural hotspot in Belgium.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

cool shots indeed....like the canals.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

cool shots Ben kay: Ghent is a true gem!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I agree! Thanks everyone for looks, comments and likes! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The medieval Gravensteen or Castle of the Counts:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Ghent look great and the photograph too! This please me a lot, good job :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic set, Ben!
The girl and the cat painted on the wall are lovely!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ghent, Ben; well done :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Gorgeous shots! Ghent looks like a must see when in that part of the world.


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Beautiful city it is! Beautiful shots.


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Jun 13, 2009)

Bristol Mike said:


> Gorgeous shots! Ghent looks like a must see when in that part of the world.


It's literally in the middle between Brussels and Bruges. But most tourist don't even consider this as a stop (more and more though). 

I'd say it is perfect as a base when visiting the country. There's good train connections with Bruges, Brussels and Antwerp (Liege is very possible too), great to spend the night (bustling city with lots of bars and restaurants) and more charming than Brussels (which has much more of the big city feel). 

I've even heard tourists that were staying in Ghent complain about Bruges after visiting it, saying that it's "just like Ghent, but without all the cool stuff to do". Yet even I think that is not doing justice to the beautiful city of Bruges.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics of Ghent, Ben! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Buffalo Soldier said:


> I've even heard tourists that were staying in Ghent complain about Bruges after visiting it, saying that it's "just like Ghent, but without all the cool stuff to do". Yet even I think that is not doing justice to the beautiful city of Bruges.


That's a very diplomatic statement you've made here... 
Of course these people are right. Bruges is too much a perfect fairy tale city and a big tourist destination. I like to wander along the medieval streets, alleys and canals of Bruges and of course there are some nice bars, restaurants, clubs, concerts and festivals. 
But nothing compared to Ghent, which is a bustling cultural hotspot. You can't see that from my pictures, which were taken on a cold winter morning. But from spring to autumn, from dusk to dawn and from dawn to dusk, this really is a vibrant city. But I seldom take my camera to Ghent or its events, I like to be part of that city, not only a spectator with a camera.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Buffalo Soldier said:


> It's literally in the middle between Brussels and Bruges. But most tourist don't even consider this as a stop (more and more though).
> 
> I'd say it is perfect as a base when visiting the country. There's good train connections with Bruges, Brussels and Antwerp (Liege is very possible too), great to spend the night (bustling city with lots of bars and restaurants) and more charming than Brussels (which has much more of the big city feel).
> 
> I've even heard tourists that were staying in Ghent complain about Bruges after visiting it, saying that it's "just like Ghent, but without all the cool stuff to do". Yet even I think that is not doing justice to the beautiful city of Bruges.


Thanks for the info! It indeed sounds like a good place to bebased to go and visit other places in Belgium. 

Keep the great shots coming Benonie.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic buildings, great pics, Ben! :applause:

One of my favourite is 87/3, and 87/4 has holds a secret, but I can't exactly
describe what it is.  The shadows, the colour of the building, the unknown
story of the people we see?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great roof-top shots. I always like those.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow! What a lovely city!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It really is!

That's why we choose this wonderful city for our wedding party tomorrow... :cheers1:

Because me and my girlfriend, the mother of our son, finally get married. On the very same day we came to live together: 20 years ago, May 24th 1997. :hug:

It's gonna be a tough day, wish me luck! :lol:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Good luck, Ben!  

Wish you all the best!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Unionjack72 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ghent is a lovely town. IMO, it is far nicer to spend time in Ghent than in Bruges, which chan be quite touristy. The buidings in Ghent are not as opulent, but pretty, nevertheless.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Best wishes from me, Ben!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice and vibrant and I can see some wonderful buildings.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Best wishes for a fun-filled future together, Ben! :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

the buildings are massively built and yes, very lively streets.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations, Ben, and best wishes. What a lovely location for it. Hope the weather behaved itself.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Gorgeous, very nice updates from Ghent


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Congratulations, Ben, and best wishes. What a lovely location for it. Hope the weather behaved itself.


Thank you Jane! The weather was just perfect, so we could cycle to the city hall, have a light lunch in our garden and an open air reception and a wedding party in the garden of the mansion at the edge of Ghent. :cheers1:

But unfortunately I only have pictures of winter in Ghent, so less street life than. I promise to take some pictures in summer this year...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Talking about a stunning historic skyline...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#104/1 :applause:

And this lovely green one is mine. 



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you all! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful architecture pics, Ben, like this dreamlike one! kay:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A very powerful cityscape, almost militaristic, majestic.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots! Love that trompe d'oeil mural.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

This city is really wonderful!
It has a fascinating architecture.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful! a nice place to chill and watch people amidst those ancient buildings.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

very nice photo update,,,,,,those buildings are built massively.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed! Thanks guys for the nice words and the likes! :cheers1:

Although summer is in the city, streets, squares and terraces are full with people in the large pedestrian city center, I still have to post some winter pictures here...  Maybe I'll post summer pictures in December. 





Yes, we do have got a tram all the way to Moscow!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Back to the East end of the city:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Tram to Moscow, well, almost  BTW, I'm planning to visit Ghent (amidst other cities) this summer...


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very energetic.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

shik2005 said:


> Tram to Moscow, well, almost  BTW, I'm planning to visit Ghent (amidst other cities) this summer...


Great! If you want a free guide, I'm a volunteer. If I'm not at work or on holiday myself...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a needle of a churchtower, Ben! 

Nice update, I'm especially impressed by the three buildings in #114/2! kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

I think Ghent is just so stunningly beautiful (but I still prefer Bruges) those buildings on the canal on the promenade are unique.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Benonie said:


> Great! If you want a free guide, I'm a volunteer. If I'm not at work or on holiday myself...


Great! I'll be in Brussels the on August 1, in Ghent from August 2 to 6 and in Bruges - from August 6 to 9.


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

Be aware that the first half of august are the quietest two weeks of the year in Ghent. The festival just finished and half the country is away on holidays. Some restaurants and bars close during that period too.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Indeed. Ghent Jazz Festival and The Gentse Feesten have just finished and the students have left the city. Personally I would spent an extra day in Brussels, which is a much bigger city and a lot of world class highlights. Ghent is a gorgeous, beautiful city with some splendid museums, but much smaller.


shik2005 said:


> Great! I'll be in Brussels the on August 1, in Ghent from August 2 to 6 and in Bruges - from August 6 to 9.





> half the country is away on holidays


Unfortunately we're travelling that period ourselves. We're in Bulgaria during those weeks. Maybe local Puinkabouter can guide you of the beaten tracks?


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

^^ Pity, it would be interesting to meet you in person, Ben. As for "half the country is away on holidays" - to my mind this is for the best. The less are throngs, the better 
In any case architecture & views will be in place, I hope...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

shik2005 said:


> In any case architecture & views will be in place, I hope...


They sure will. And there will be enough fancy and cozy bars and restaurants which are open. And some great museums and lovely historic squares and streets to wander for hours. Don't forget the UNESCO listed beguinages, Ghent has got three of them!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful update, Ben! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ghent, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I thank you all!

Parts of the ruins of the Saint Bavo's Abbey, one of the 2 important medieval abbeys in Ghent.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Car free zones and bicycle streets and bike lanes conquer Ghent.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Seriously excellent shots....everything about them. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, Ben - #131/1 is my favourite! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It's a part of this old mansion, the garden is a public park nowadays.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful update of a gorgeous city!


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Jun 13, 2009)

shik2005 said:


> Tram to Moscow, well, almost


Moscou is indeed Dutch for Moscow. 
Named that way since the Russian army put up camp there during the 100 days war against Napoleon in 1815.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Interesting part of town, great pics! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Well, it's the neighborhood of the Small Beguinage Our Lady of Ter Hoyen, one of the three (3!) beguinages in Ghent, 2 of them are now listed by UNESCO as World Heritage.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Homely town, nice pics, Ben! kay:
One of my favourites: # 142/1


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many nice pics, Ben! Especially like #145/3! kay:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

nice photos kay: I like the atmosphere of the old flemish beguinage. it's a charming and quiet place in the city.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

It is always a pleasure to visit this thread. Ghent is a very beautiful city.
Thanks for sharing your photos with us, Ben.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Many charms here 

My favorite 150/1 kay: what a splendid light on a beautiful house


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ghent, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Beautiful pictures of the beguinage!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Back outside the beguinage:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice and neat and I'm impressed with those very old buildings (circa 17th century)


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, Ben - I particularly love

#150/1, 4
#155/2, 3
#157/2, 3

kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I particularly like that very atmospheric #156.5!


----------

